# M & R, ski lift wedding



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2012)

2nd shooter for Trevor Brown


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicely done picture (s) for a dumb theme.


----------



## cannpope (Jan 19, 2012)

I bet the bride was freezing her rear off.  Glad she had those boots on.  Good images even though the winterish theme is kind of strange to me.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 19, 2012)

What photo editing software do you use? Love the hint of brown in your photos.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2012)

Why is it dumb?



The_Traveler said:


> Nicely done picture for a dumb theme.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Nicely done picture for a dumb theme.



Of course, anything you don't agree with is "dumb" and there's no room to reason with you. 

Why are you back? We were doing just fine in the absence of "The Traveler". 

Robin, 

I think your blacks are a hair too dark on these two images: 

http://usagani.com/img/s11/v37/p83137131.jpg

and

http://usagani.com/img/s3/v38/p237034011.jpg

On the second one, I feel like if you brightened the luminance of the green in the trees on the right, it might do more for the photo. Increases contrast and gradation, etc. 

Overall, nice comps and nice work. Hope you stayed warm!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done picture for a dumb theme.
> ...



Umm...  This place sure has changed over the years.  Makes me wonder why I should come around.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2012)

The first image is one of my favorites.  I think it would benifit from a bit of cropping in on the left and at the top.  Truly a nice candid.

The real standout for me is the full-legnth portait of the couple at the top of the slope.  Nice lighting!  I would have asked they drop their hands a bit, have him hide his finger tips, and maybe have her show a bit of her right toe.  Very nice!  Great setting.

-Pete


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Christie Photo said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



Man, I have to agree.  The longer I am on this forum the more I am seeing personal attacks and sordid comments out of the blue.

What gives?


----------



## ang1995 (Jan 19, 2012)

I like!  Wasnt she freezing though lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



It wasn't a personal attack. I asked why he was back...? 

What is the purpose of such comment "Nicely done picture (there's more than one photo) for a dumb theme"?  What I was able to interpret through that post was that any wedding done at a Ski Resort, done "unconventionally" or outside the box was a dumb premise for a wedding. For example, the "Decades" wedding that I shot last year probably would have been an abomination, since it was anything but formal. 

Kind of a poetic and telling comment at the same time, as I can recall several posts from the Traveler between him and other forum members where his opinion was the end-all/irrefutable truth, rather than purely artistic opinion. I feel that was conveyed in this short, one sentence post as well. 

Such a post led me to wonder why he came back, if the reason that he left in the first place is because he couldn't come to terms with the fact that his opinion wasn't gospel... That's all.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 19, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Why is it dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that this kind of wedding where the situation and the setting are extreme can be difficult for many of the guests and, having gone to a couple of themed weddings, the last a Renaissance theme, found them much more interesting in the conception than in the actual experience.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 19, 2012)

Tyler,

You have a lot of anger that is better left unexpressed. 
If my opinions are faulty then you have the option of revealing the truth or just not responding. 

OTOH, you make me laugh and very happy.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

The theme seems a bit quirky to me too, but I love the images.  Great job.  I also love the hint of brown in these.  It adds a certain warmth to what otherwise appears to be a cold environment.

Well done.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

It's not the fact that your opinions are faulty.

It's the fact that you fail to recognize they are just opinions. 

That's all. 

Tyler, out.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> 2nd shooter for Trevor Brown



Pretty good overall. Except for this shot. This looks horrible. Just totally,totally awful compositionally.This looks like a beginner's idea of composing a photo. I would love to hear a reasoned justification for ruining a shot of the groom in this manner.

The sepia tone looks pretty good to me. I especially liked the high-angle, wide-angle shot of the ceremony from the balcony--that was very nice!

Another shot that looked bad was the father helping the groom get dressed...a bad horizontal composition, and too much defocus on the groom. The groom's wedding-ring-less finger would have been included had the composition been a more-appropriate "tall", but it was shot as a horizontal, so his youthful physique, and his ring-free fingers were all not shown. Instead, we got a good look at a blown-out white wall, and a black doorway. Just a lousy choice on that one being a horizontal. Also,the foreground bokeh of that lens is nothing special...it does nice-looking REAR defocus, but the foreground bokeh is not very pleasant to look at.You've played that defocus trick pony card one too many times. So all in all, the shot of what I assume to be the groom's father helping him get dressed was a totally blown shot...horrible composition, and bad technique ( 135mm lens used from close range, very wide-open)...I sure hope you shot that "straight" as well, with a shorter lens and without the blown-out focus on one of the single most-important shots in the GROOM's shot list...

Lotta' work on the bride's shots, but that shot of the groom being dressed is simply awful... I hope there are others...

I thought the ski lift wedding concept was novel...FIRST time I have EVER head of a ski lift wedding.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2012)

The guests dont go up the ski lift.  Poor grandma and grandpa lol.   This is just for the first meeting.  They saw each other before the ceremony.  Me and the groom went up first.  The main photographer came up 15 min later with the bride.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends on who you are talking to where different will = dumb - sometimes.

I like when people choose something different - if nothing else to me, it keeps it interesting, whether I think the idea is dumb or not.

Nice job on the shoot and processing.


----------



## KristerP (Jan 19, 2012)

You Americans have the strangest weddings  - I like the photos - a lot


----------



## e.rose (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe it's just me... but I don't see a *theme* anywhere.  

I see snow... and a ski lodge wedding location (which is seriously not that uncommon)... but I see no hints of a wedding "theme" anywhere.

I see she's wearing *Uggs*... because it's cold... and there's snow on the ground... but I still don't consider that a theme.

Different strokes, I suppose, haha.

And as for being freezing... I'm sure she was... but that's what about-to-wed women do for the sake of their wedding pictures.

It was 30 degrees out the day I got married, and GOOD LORD those were tough pictures to stand around for.  :lmao:

Schwetty, the shot of them together through the ski goggles was pretty freakin' awesome! :sillysmi:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 19, 2012)

KristerP said:


> You Americans have the strangest weddings  - I like the photos - a lot



It's not just us... I know a Canadian that got married in some Ice hotel somewhere.  

EDIT:

It was here she got married: http://www.hoteldeglace-canada.com/index.php


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me... but I don't see a *theme* anywhere.



Freezin' yer a$$ off in wedding clothes was the *theme*!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2012)

> Freezin' yer a$$ off in wedding clothes was the *theme*!!!!


Pretty much every winter wedding up here.  

For my own wedding, it was Oct. 15th and we had the ceremony outdoors.  I didn't snow, but it wouldn't have been too much of a surprise if it had.  Were were hoping for fall colored foliage, but most of the leaves were off the trees by then.  To help with the cold, we gave each of the bride's maids a cashmere shall to wear with their dress. 






My buddy's wedding was in January.  After the ceremony they went sledding and then to an ice rink for some skating and hockey.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 19, 2012)

Agree w e.rose: the shot of the couple's reflection in the sunglasses is very cool. 

As mentioned by others, I love the toning you did the b&w. Super classy


----------



## iresq (Jan 19, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Schwetty, the shot of them together through the ski goggles was pretty freakin' awesome! :sillysmi:



That's what I thought too.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 19, 2012)

NICE WORK!
On personal note, good for you for mentioning studio you shot for! Double kuddos


----------



## jaxx419 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a newb here but just wanted to say I enjoyed the photos. I'm sure snowboarding or skiing plays a significant part of the happy times in their life. What a creative and meaningful way to start their lives together. far fetch from "dumb" in my opinion but everyone has one.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 20, 2012)

What an awesome shoot! Do you have any in color?


----------



## twocolor (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with jaxx419.  The couple probably enjoys skiing and/or snow.  I think that if they want to get married in a place that has significance for them that is FANTASTIC!  The images, too, are fantastic!!  In areas where it is freezing cold from October-March, I don't think everyone should be forced indoors.  Kudos for them, and kudos for these pictures!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, i'm glad to see you didn't skin smooth the last photo


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Since this was only 2nd shooting gig I just messed around with the processing.  I may do some in color when I am ready to blog about it.  I am waiting for the main photographer to present his work first before I post mine.


----------

